# France road maps



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Could I ask your thoughts for the best French road atlas to buy? I was using a cheap £3.99 special last week, but am looking for one which......

1) At a glance, easy to tell if toll/non toll motorways.

2) At a glance, easy to tell if single/dual carriageway

3) Preferably hard back! 

4) Large scale. 

Cheers

Russell

I had a look in a couple of shops, but nothing particularly stood out. Is there a French Trucker Map maybe?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Russell, we tend to use the Michelin 1cm/2km which gives us good detail but is not a truckers one.

This comes in spiral format but also fixed binding which we have. the spiral one always seems to tear easily.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Russell:

"AA Easy Read France"

Fits all those criteria

2.8 mls to inch so quite hefty but excellent road map.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*french road maps*

michilan


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes I have the Italin versions both the AA Road Atlas and the Michelin Italy 2010 both for different reasons... but both are very good will see in fact if they work soon as well.... so the french AA version would be very good as well.... I needed a good large scale map to see in detail and a small scale to plot where I'm intending to travel over a longer distance... as well as my TOM TOM in the cock pit when I'm driving...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Russell;

IMO The Michelin France is probably the most detailed but paper quality seems to have gone downhill, see this previous post about quality...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-608950.html#608950

The best mapbook I have seen which clearly differentiates between toll and non toll motorways is the Phillips multiscale map of Europe but obviously not as good a scale as the Michelin France.

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Maps*

Hi

Is this the AA one?

Russell


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes thats the one, tried others but I find this best in conjunction with tom tom.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell

AA Big Easy Reader France 2010. Very good all that you need.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

have they got the maps lined up with the new road numbering yet? Absolutely useless trying to follow where the old RN's went now they've all been converted to D roads, which of course change when you go across department borders.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Maps*

That's exactly another reason why I am looking for an updated map, Mike!

It is fairly easy to work out the new road numbers, but some seem to bear no logic!

Russell


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

AA easy read. We always use satnav but check where it is going to send us with a map before setting out. Also use a single sheet map of France to plot longer journeys.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Is this the AA one?


Yes that's it-looks like the "AAs" have it!?

Though my current copy (2008) is shown as 2.8mls to inch(1:180,000)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> . Is there a French Trucker Map maybe?


Russell - I was looking at road atlases for France in WH Smith on Saturday and as I flicked through the books there was a Truckers one. I didn't look at it but they'll carry the same stock in all WH Smith.

We too will update our trusty AA big and simple ( and cheap) atlas but avoid the spiral bound version. The place you want is always on the join and so impssible to see.

G


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.play.com/Books/Books/4-/15507916/AA-Big-Easy-Read-France/Product.html

Great price for the 2011 AA Big Book. £8.99 delivered. Pre-order now!! I just have.


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

£7.99 at Amazon delivered free.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

parkmoy said:


> .... delivered free.


Only if you order £15 worth in total however !

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

For me it's the AA Big Road Atlas - around £4.99 from discount book shops. 

5 minutes with some selotape around the centre page staples and it's good for a years wanderings.

That and a packet of mini highlighters is the perfect plotting/planning set.

Then the sat nav to help me get there (or not).


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

> Only if you order £15 worth in total however !


Nope!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Easy-Read-F...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287480102&sr=8-2


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

This is the one we use as it's tear proof, waterproof, you can mark your route on it, and it can be cleaned off afterwards:

http://www.amazon.fr/France-Atlas-p...1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1287480634&sr=8-1-spell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

parkmoy said:


> Nope!


You're absolutely right; my apologies.

It must have changed without my seeing that it had done. I order quite often and used to make my order up to £15 so that I could get free delivery - no hardship but it is good to know that some books are free delivery on their own.

G


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I forgot to mention the eurpoe map I use which is not a hard back but is very good in my view, its a Philips multiscale europe ISBN 978-1-8497-119-2 and ticks all the boxes for me...


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

We use a Michelin cos we couldn't find a trucker type one. The spiral binding is coming apart but has had some abuse!

We chose it simply because it was the only one we could find that did have heights and weights on it, which no-one has mentioned so far??


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

For the past couple of years we (actually I) have used the AA map book. I find it OK but it does not have the bridge heights or obvious landmarks e.g. water towers. The Michelin one does, so is useful when my attention wanders and I need to find out exactly where we are  

The only problem with all the map books is that anywhere where I need to have detailed directions always appears on the fold/spiral binding/edge of page :? :? :? 

Russell - let us know what you choose and how you get on with it.

Sue


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

What's the latest?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

brimo said:


> What's the latest?


Hi Brimo

At risk of playing the same old record over again, some of us have found this to be the almost perfect answer.

Have a read through >> this thread <<

It may not suit you of course, but how useful is a map like this! (Legend at the side not shown, but it indicates what the various symbols mean.)

And (although not shown) you can plan your journey in advance and follow the marked route.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Map*

Hi

I bought the France Big Easy Read. I love it. I have covered it in sticky back plastic to make it more durable. Very clear, and even some tiny villages that I know the location of are shown on the map.

Well worth the few pounds. I think it was about £7 from Amazon with free delivery at the time.

Russell


----------

